# Broke, me and the plow



## Phil Miskowski (Dec 21, 2020)

I have a Meyer 7.5 with the E 60 pump, replaced pump motor , worked fine,doing a short test.Several hours later went to move the truck,lifted plow,tried to angle right,would not move stayed left,went down,motor kept running, solenoid started smoking.Replaced solenoid, now motor runs all the time,with no control using touch pad. when I switch the touch pad off the motor will stop running.I am retired an on a fixed income,any suggestions for the cheapest and quickest repair would be appreciated.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Your age & financial situation is moot.
We don’t charge for help.

Sounds like the solenoid is wired wrong or your controller is stuck.

What and wear did you get for a replacement solenoid?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well you need a new touch pad, look for a used one, or go the toggle switch route. You would have to modify the harness. And per Hydro, what did you install for a solenoid? Should have been a three wire, and needs to be installed on a metal surface to be properly grounded.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Phil, I had an issue with another brand plow with the motor running constantly. It turned out it was due to a bad motor ground. It would push current back through all the other wires, holding the motor solenoid on. Easy to check, just hook up a heavy jumper between the motor and the neg terminal of the battery.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

t-sig said:


> Phil, I had an issue with another brand plow with the motor running constantly. It turned out it was due to a bad motor ground. It would push current back through all the other wires, holding the motor solenoid on. Easy to check, just hook up a heavy jumper between the motor and the neg terminal of the battery.


Huh?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Huh?


Double huh


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> We don't charge for help.


We don't? Is that why no one ever pays those bills I keep sending?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Double huh


I'm so confused


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> We don't? Is that why no one ever pays those bills I keep sending?


 You have to put "attention Michael J Donovan" on the envelope .


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's get back to assisting with suggestions to help the OP with the issue(s)


----------



## Phil Miskowski (Dec 21, 2020)

Phil Miskowski said:


> I have a Meyer 7.5 with the E 60 pump, replaced pump motor , worked fine,doing a short test.Several hours later went to move the truck,lifted plow,tried to angle right,would not move stayed left,went down,motor kept running, solenoid started smoking.Replaced solenoid, now motor runs all the time,with no control using touch pad. when I switch the touch pad off the motor will stop running.I am retired an on a fixed income,any suggestions for the cheapest and quickest repair would be appreciated.


ok so my new motor has two posts one for power one for ground there are no markings on the posts,power wire to one ground to battery is the other . solenoid is for a 93 ford purchased at advanced auto.I did run a brand new ground wire from the battery to the pump body,with no change.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You probably need a new controller. If the motor was wired backwards, the plow wouldn't do anything as the pump would be spinning in reverse.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Check Facebook market place, or craigslist for something used.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Some solenoids aren't compatible with certain snow plows. Some are made to activate when grounded and some are made to activate when energized with 12 volts. Not sure which you have or which you need. A multi meter will tell you what you have though. I would buy a myers solenoid and try it. Process of elimination. Do the cheap stuff first.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

t-sig said:


> Some are made to activate when grounded and some are made to activate when energized with 12 volts.


Huh? Please elaborate...


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

https://www.buyersproducts.com/product/grounded-12v-steel-case-solenoid-483Some solenoids, such as the one in the link above, are made to activate when the small stud is grounded via the controller. Some are made to activate when 12 volts are applied to the small stud from the controller. Ford solenoids can be even more unique with a small stud that went to the engine coil for 12 volts during starting. Long story short, it is a gamble that you have the right one unless you use original equipment.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Phil Miskowski said:


> solenoid is for a 93 ford purchased at advanced auto.


There's your problem....get the proper solenoid.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

t-sig said:


> Some solenoids, such as the one in the link above, are made to activate when the small stud is grounded via the controller. Some are made to activate when 12 volts are applied to the small stud from the controller.


It's all 12v....where its a pos or neg...



t-sig said:


> Some are made to activate when grounded and some are made to activate when energized with 12 volts


This is the statement in question.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

A solenoid that is ground activated has 12 volts at the small stud prior to activating the controller. The controller completes the circuit by providing the ground. The 12 volts at the small stud is provided internally from the large stud that is connected with a heavy cable to the battery. Not saying this is the problem, but, it is possible, he did replace the solenoid. The two types of solenoids are not interchangeable.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Could you go to https://www.trombetta.com/
And show us the solenoids your talking about.

Ps do yourself a favor leave the Ford starter solenoids on the shelf.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

https://smithcoelectric.com/blogs/tech/ground-activated-solenoids


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

t-sig said:


> https://smithcoelectric.com/blogs/tech/ground-activated-solenoids


Pissst, thoes are for old 6v syestem
Like on the old ford tractors.

Why would you buy that for a 12v snowplow?

Let's Compare apples to apples
https://www.trombetta.com/


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I got what you are saying......
Your statements on what your saying is wrong


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Buyers sells a 12 volt ground activated solenoid for snow plows. Check the link in my earlier post...

Phil, good luck. You might want to do a search of “plow motor keeps running“ or something similar. 

ps. I have an 8n, 6 volt, side distributor, 1953 ish, so yes I know they are positive ground. I don’t think buyers is selling their solenoid for vintage ford tractors.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Huh? Please elaborate...


The 4 terminal style are positive switching where the 3 terminal is ground switching. Either way this guy has grounded switching 3 terminal which is the same as thre old Ford starter solenoids.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas0218 said:


> The 4 terminal style are positive switching


Really.........you don't say. 
What if the cable operated western plow tried positive switching?


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Really.........you don't say.
> What if the cable operated western plow tried positive switching?


You're the one that was confused not me. ‍

OP did you wire the solenoid the same as the old one? Start back tracking to make sure you don't have a short. If you're ground out on the controller harness then it would cause your pump to continue running.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas0218 said:


> You're the one that was confused not me. ‍


Western cable, and dd v plows switch the ground not the positive.....so then what solenoid should they get? It comes with a 4 post 1 for reference....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas0218 said:


> The 4 terminal style are positive switching where


So just by looking at these 2....you know by looking at them?


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

dieselss said:


> So just by looking at these 2....you know by looking at them?
> View attachment 210557
> View attachment 210558


Top is positive switching i do know that because i just wired one up. Bottom also looks positive switching based on the bottom mount being isolated from the case, but could be wrong. The old Ford 3 terminal starter solenoids are ground switching with the mounting plate part of the solenoid case. I've helped my buddy replace 2 on his old 68 Ford and 1 on his 92.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas0218 said:


> Top is positive switching i do know that because i just wired one up.


You didn't actually LOOK at the diagram did you? Cause your wrong...



Chas0218 said:


> Bottom also looks positive switching based on the bottom mount being isolated from the case, but could be wrong


You can't tell from the picture......and it isn't wired up, so it could be pos on neg switching.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey OP, any updates? We need the closure


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

dieselss said:


> You didn't actually LOOK at the diagram did you? Cause your wrong...
> 
> You can't tell from the picture......and it isn't wired up, so it could be pos on neg switching.


I wired the top as positive switching, most if not all of the 4 terminal solenoids can be wired for positive switching but the 3 terminal must be wired as ground switching. If you don't believe me then go try.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Chas0218 said:


> I wired the top as positive switching, most if not all of the 4 terminal solenoids can be wired for positive switching but the 3 terminal must be wired as ground switching. If you don't believe me then go try.


The top looks like ground switching.... where do you see a three post solenoid in the second picture?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The top looks like ground switching.... where do you see a three post solenoid in the second picture?


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The top looks like ground switching.... where do you see a three post solenoid in the second picture?


The OP said he used a ford starter solenoid from 1984-2005 ford used a 3 terminal ground switching solenoid.


----------

